# WW II watch back in US



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

News story


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2003)

Great story Mike! Can you find any pictures of the watch? I wonder where it was for all those years.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Great story, thanks for that. Good on Mr Cooper.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

It was an Associated Press story dated 08/30/2003 10:23:09 EST.

Can't find any more info. Could there be something more in your UK papers? I'd love to see the watch and the honest person that returned it.


----------

